# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] التامينات الاجتماعية سؤال و جواب

## ابن طيبة

التامينات الاجتماعية سؤال و جواب  
*الاخوة الافاضل اود ان اقدم لكم كل ما يخص التامينات الاجتماعية في مصر و لقد كان مرجعي في ذلك المجموعة الرائعة التي اصدرها استاذنا محمد حامد الصياد المستشار الفنى لوزارة التامينات الاجتماعية الاسبق متعه الله بالصحة و العافية و كانت بعنوان التأمينات الاجتماعية ( تطبيقات عملية )*

*و سوف ادرجها ههنا قي هذا الموضوع الذي عنونته بالتامينات الاجتماعية سؤال و جواب كما اضفت علي المجموعة التي اوردها استاذنا الصياد مجموعة اخري ارجو من الله ان تقدم المعونة لكل العاملين في مجال الموارد البشرية و شئون العاملين و الشئون الادارية*

*و سوف ندرجها كالاتي :*

*اولا : معلومات تأمينية عامة*

*و نتناول فيها :-*

*ما هى التامينات الاجتماعية وما هو المقصود منها ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بمظلة التامين الاجتماعى ؟ 
ما هى الفئات التى يغطيها القانون الخاص بالتامين على العاملين لحساب الغير ؟ 
ما موقف العمالة التى يقل سنها عن 18 سنة فى القطاع الخاص من نظام التامين الاجتماعى بالنسبة للعاملين لحساب الغير ؟ 
ما هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الخاص بالعاملين لحساب انفسهم ؟ 
ما هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التامين الاجتماعى على العاملين المصريين بالخارج ؟ 
ما هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الشامل ؟ 
ما هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التامين والمعاشات للقوات المسلحة ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بالمعاشات الاستثنائية وما هى الفئات المنتفعة بهذا النظام ؟ 
ما هو معاش السادات وما هى الفئات المنتفعة بهذا المعاش ؟ 
ما هو مدلول عبارة مظلة التامين الاجتماعى ؟ 
كيف يتم الاستفادة من مظلة التامين الاجتماعى استفادة كاملة ؟ 
ما هى الجهات القائمة على تنفيذ نظام التامين الاجتماعى والمعاشات ؟ 
*
*ثانيا : اجراءات الاشتراك فى نظام التأمين الإجتماعى والنماذج المطلوبة 
*
*و نتناول فيها :-**
* 

*ماهو الاجراء الخاص باشتراك المنشأة لدى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص ؟ 
ماهى اجراءات الاشتراك عن المؤمن عليه الخاضع للقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 فى القطاع الخاص ؟ 
ما هى اجراءات الاشتراك لصاحب العمل عن نفسه وفقا للقانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعى على أصحاب الأعمال ومن فى حكمهم ؟ 
ما هى الاجراءات الواجب اتباعها فى حالة انتهاء خدمة العامل لدى المنشأة فى القطاع الخاص ؟ 
ما هى الاجراءات الواجب اتباعها فى حالة انتهاء نشاط صاحب العمل المشترك وفقا للقانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 ؟ 
ما هى الاجراءات الواجب اتباعها فى حالة اى تغيير يطرأ على من لهم حق التوقيع عن المنشأة ؟ 
ما هى الاثار المترتبة على التاخير فى اداء الاشتراكات او فى تقديم المستندات الى مكتب الهيئة المختص ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بالـ 1 % التى يتحملها صاحب العمل فى حالة التاخير فى اداء الاشتراكات ؟ 
ما هو الاثر المترتب على التاخير فى تقديم الاستمارة رقم 6 الى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية ؟ 
*
*ثالثا : مدد الاشتراك والتمويل فى نظام التأمين الإجتماعى
**
** 
و نتناول فيها :-

ما هى اهمية مدد الاشتراك فى نظام التامين الاجتماعى ؟ 
ما هي نسب الاشتراك في القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو سبب الخلاف في حصة المنشأة في تأمين اصابات العمل بين القطاعات المختلفة ؟ 
ماهو سبب الخلاف في حصة المنشأة في تأمين المرض بين القطاعات المختلقة ؟ 
ما هي الاسثناءات في مجال تأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة ؟
ما هي الاستثناءات في مجال تأمين إصابات العمل ؟ 
ما هي الاستثناءات في مجال تأمين المرض ؟ 
ما هي الاستثناءات في مجال تأمين البطالة ؟ 
من المسئول عن أداء الاشتراكات وما هو الموعد القانوني للأداء ؟ 
من المسئول عن أداء الأقساط والموعد القانوني للأداء ؟ 
ما هي الآثار المترتبة علي التأخير في أداء الاشتراكات والاقساط ؟ 
من المسئول عن أداء الاشتراكات والاقساط في حالة الاجازة الخاصة بدون أجر للعمل بالخارج والإعارة الخارجية بدون أجر ؟ وما هي العملة التى تؤدي بها ؟ 
ما هو الموعد القانوني لاداء الاشتراكات والاقساط خلال مدة الاجازة الخاصة للعمل بالخارج والإعارة الخارجية بدون أجر ؟ 
ما هي الآثار المترتبة علي التأخير في أداء الاشتراكات والاقساط عن مدة الاجازة للعمل بالخارج أو الإعارة الخارجية بدون أجر ؟ 
ما هو الاجراء الواجب اتخاذه من جانب صاحب العمل في حالة عدم أداء المؤمن عليه الاشتراكات والاقساط عن مدة الإجازة للعمل بالخارج والإعارة الخارجية بدون أجر ؟ 
ما هو الموقف بالنسبة لمدة الإجازة لغير العمل من حسابها فى نظام التامين الاجتماعى ؟ 
من المسئول عن اداء الاشتراكات والاقساط عن مدد الإجازة الخاصة لغير العمل ؟ 
ماهو الاجراء اذا لم يقم المؤمن عليه باداء الاشتراكات عن مدة الاجازة الخاصة لغير العمل فى حالة ما اذا كان قد ابدى الرغبة فى الاشتراك عنها ؟ 
ماهو الاجر الذي تحسب علي اساسه الاشتراكات خلال مدة الإجازة الخاصة سواء كان ذلك للعمل بالخارج او لغير العمل ؟ 
ماهو الموقف بالنسبة للاشتراكات المستحقة عن مدة الخدمة العسكرية تجنيد الزامى او استدعاء او استبقاء أو تكليف فى خدمة القوات المسلحة ؟ 
ماهو الهدف من شراء المدد فى نظام التامين الاجتماعى ؟ 
ما هى شروط شراء مدة فى الاجر الاساسى بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
كيف تحدد تكلفة شراء مدة فى الاجر الاساسى بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة1975 ؟ 
ما هو الموقف فى حالة المؤمن علية الذى يطلب شراء مدة فى الاجر الاساسى وفقا للقانون 79 لسنة 1975 ولايستطيع اداء تكلفة الشراء دفعة واحدة ؟ 
ما اهمية شراء المدة فى الاجر الاساسى بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 فى سن صغيرة ؟ 
ماهي شروط شراء مدة في الاجر الاساسي بعد انتهاء خدمة المؤمن عليه ؟ 
كيف تحدد تكلفة شراء مدة بالاجر الاساسي بعد انتهاء الخدمة بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ماهي شروط شراء مدة في الاجر المتغير بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975؟ 
كيف تحدد تكلفة شراء مدة فى الاجر المتغير بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
كيف يمكن تقسيط تكلفة شراء المدة فى الاجر المتغير بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975؟
ما اهمية شراء المدة فى الاجر المتغير فى سن مبكرة بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هى شروط شراء مدة فى نظام المكافأة بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
كيف تحدد تكلفة شراء مدة فى نظام المكافأة فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما الموقف فى حالة عدم امكان المؤمن عليه أداء تكلفة شراء المدة فى نظام المكافأة بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 دفعة واحدة ؟ 
ما اهميه شراء مدة فى نظام المكافاة فى سن صغيرة بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو الموقف بالنسبة للاقساط المستحقة نتيجة شراء مدد فى الاجر الاساسى او الاجر المتغير او نظام المكافاة بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 فى حالة عجز المؤمن علية او وفاتة ؟ 
ماهو الموقف فى حالة بلوغ المؤمن علية سن الستين دون ان تتوافر لة مدة اشتراك مؤهلة لاستحقاق المعاش فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ماهو المقصود باجر الاشتراك الاساسى فى قانون التامين الاجتماعى رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ماهو المقصود بالاجر المتغير فى قانون التامين الاجتماعى رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟
ماهو المقصود بالاجر فى قانون التامين الاجتماعى رقم 79 لسنة 1975 بصفة عامة ؟ 
هل قوانين التامين الاجتماعي اجبارية ام اختيارية ؟ 

رابعا : الحقوق التأمينية 
و نتناول فيها :-

ما هو المقصود بالمعاش فى تامين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 الخاص بالتامين على العاملين لدى الغير بالحكومة والقطاع العام والقطاع الخاص ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بتعويض الدفعة الواحدة فى تامين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 الخاص بالتامين على العاملين لحساب الغير سواء الحكومة او القطاع العام او القطاع الخاص ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بتعويض المدة الزائدة فى تامين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة للعاملين لحساب الغير بالحكومة او القطاع العام او القطاع الخاص وفقا للقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بالمكافأة ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بالتعويض الاضافى ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بمنحة الوفاة فى نظام التامين الاجتماعى على العاملين لحساب الغير بالحكومة و القطاع العام و القطاع الخاص وفقا للقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بنفقات الجنازة فى قانون التامين الاجتماعى الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 للعاملين بالحكومة والقطاع العام والقطاع الخاص ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بمنحة الزواج فى قانون التامين الاجتماعى الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 الخاص بالتامين على العاملين لحساب الغير بالحكومة و القطاع العام و القطاع الخاص 
ما هو المقصود بمنحة القطع فى قانون التامين الاجتماعى رقم 79 لسنة 1975 الخاص بالتامين على العاملين لحساب الغير سواء ذلك بالحكومة أو القطاع العام أو القطاع الخاص 
ما هو المقصود بالاستبدال فى قانون التامين الاجتماعى رقم 79 لسنة 1975 الخاص بالتامين على العاملين لحساب الغير بالحكومة أو القطاع العام أو القطاع الخاص ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بمعونة الفقد فى قانون التامين الاجتماعى رقم 79 لسنة 1975 الخاص بالتامين على العاملين لحساب الغير بالحكومة أو القطاع العام أو القطاع الخاص ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بميزة العلاج والرعاية الطبية فى تامين اصابات العمل المقررة بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 الخاص بالتامين على العاملين لحساب الغير بالحكومة أو القطاع العام أو القطاع الخاص ؟ 
ما هو تعويض الاجر فى تامين اصابات العمل فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بمصاريف الانتقال فى تامين اصابات العمل فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بالمعاش فى تامين اصابات العمل فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بتعويض الدفعة الواحدة فى تامين اصابات العمل فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بزيادة الـ 5 % كل 5 سنوات لمعاش تامين اصابات العمل فى القانون رقم79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بالعلاج والرعاية الطبية فى تامين إصابة العمل فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بتعويض الاجر فى تامين المرض فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟
ماهو المقصود بمصاريف الانتقال فى تامين المرض فى القانون رقم79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو تعويض الاجر فى تامين البطالة فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بتامين الرعاية الاجتماعيه لاصحاب المعاشات فى القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ماهو المقصود بإعانه العجز فى القانون 79 لسنة 1975 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بالمعاش فى القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 ؟ 
ما هو تعويض الدفعة الواحدة فى القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 ؟ 
ما هو االمقصود بتعويض المدة الزائدة فى القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بالتعويض الاضافى فى القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 الخاص بالتامين على أصحاب الأعمال ومن حكمهم ؟ 
ما هى منحة الوفاة فى القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 الخاص بالتامين على اصحاب الاعمال ومن حكمهم ؟ 
ما هى نفقات الجنازة فى القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 الخاص بالتامين على اصحاب الاعمال ومن حكمهم ؟ 
ما هى منحة الزواج فى القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 الخاص بالتامين على اصحاب الاعمال ومن حكمهم ؟ 
ما هى منحة القطع فى القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 الخاص بالتامين على أصحاب الأعمال ومن حكمهم ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بإعانة العجز فى القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 الخاص بالتامين على أصحاب الأعمال ومن حكمهم ؟ 
ما هو المعاش فى القانون رقم 50 لسنة 1978 ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بتعويض الدفعة الواحدة فى القانون رقم 50 لسنة 1978 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعى على العاملين المصريين بالخارج غير المؤمن عليهم بالداخل ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بتعويض المدة الزائدة فى القانون رقم 50 لسنة 1978 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعى للعاملين المصريين بالخارج غير المؤمن عليهم بالداخل ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بالتعويض الإضافى فى القانون رقم 50 لسنة 1978 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعى للعاملين المصريين بالخارج غير المؤمن عليهم بالداخل ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بمنحة الوفاه وفقا للقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1978 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعى للعاملين المصريين بالخارج غير المؤمن عليهم بالداخل ؟ 
ماهو المقصود بنفقات الجنازة المستحقة وفقا للقانون رقم 50 لسنة 78 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعي للعاملين المصريين بالخارج غير المؤمن عليهم بالداخل ؟ 
ماهو المقصود بمنحة الزواج المستحقة وفقا لقانون التامين الاجتماعى رقم 50 لسنة 1978 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعي علي العاملين المصريين بالخارج غير المؤمن عليهم بالداخل ؟ 
ماهو المقصود بمنحة القطع التى تستحق وفقا للقانون رقم 50 لسنة 78 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعي علي العاملين المصريين بالخارج غير المؤمن عليهم بالداخل ؟ 
ماهو المقصود بإعانة العجز المستحقة وفقا للقانون رقم 50 لسنة 78 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعي علي العاملين المصريين بالخارج غير المؤمن عليهم بالداخل ؟ 
ماهو المعاش المستحق وفقا للقانون رقم 112 لسنة 1980 الخاص بالتامين الشامل؟ 
*

*دام الجميع بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

معلومات تأمينية عامة 

*س : ما هى التامينات الاجتماعية وما هو المقصود منها؟*
*ج : تهدف التامينات الاجتماعية الى تعويض المؤمن عليه او أسرته بحسب الاحوال عن الخسارة التى يتعرض لها والمتمثلة فى فقده الدخل نتيجة تحقق احد المخاطر المؤمن ضدها والتى تتمثل فى ( بلوغ سن التقاعد ـ العجز ـ الوفاة ـ الإصابة ـ المرض ـ البطالة ) .* 
*وهذه الاخطار الستة تؤدى الى انقطاع الدخل ، وهنا تتدخل التامينات الاجتماعية لتعويض المؤمن عليه او أسرته ( فى حالة الوفاة ) بحسب الاحوال عن هذا الدخل الذى ينقطع نتيجة تحقق احد هذه المخاطر . والتعويض الذى تقدمه التامينات الاجتماعية فى حالة تحقق احد هذه المخاطر يتمثل إما فى تعويض نقدى او تعويض عينى ، والتعويض النقدى يتمثل بصفة اساسية فى ( المعاش - تعويض الدفعة الواحدة ـ المكافأة ـ تعويض الاجر فى حالة المرض والاصابة ..الخ ) ،اما التعويض العينى فيتمثل فى العلاج والرعاية الطبية فى حالة تحقق خطر المرض او خطر الاصابة .* 
*تلكم هى الاهداف التى تبغيها التامينات الاجتماعية .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة* 
*س : ما هو المقصود بمظلة التامين الاجتماعى ؟*
*ج : يقصد بمظلة التامين الاجتماعى مجموعة القوانين التى تنظم التامينات الاجتماعية التى تتمثل فى :* 
** قانون التامين الاجتماعى الاول وهو خاص بالعاملين لحساب الغير سواء كان هذا الغير الحكومة اوالقطاع العام او القطاع الخاص ( القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ) .* 
** قانون التامين الاجتماعى الثانى وهو خاص بالتامين على العاملين لحساب انفسهم من اصحاب الاعمال ومن فى حكمهم كالطبيب والمهندس والمحاسب ( القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 ) .* 
** قانون التامين الاجتماعى الثالث وهو خاص بالتامين على العاملين المصريين فى الخارج غير المؤمن عليهم داخل البلاد (القانون رقم 50 لسنة 1978) .* 
*· قانون التامين الاجتماعى الرابع الخاص بالتامين على العمالة غير المنتظمة او ما يطلق عليه التامين الشامل الذى يتمثل بصفة اساسية فى التامين على عمال الزراعة ـ خدم المنازل ـ الباعة الجائلين ـ صغار المشتغلين لحساب انفسهم ( القانون رقم 112 لسنة 1980 ) .* 

*هذه هى القوانين الاربعة الخاصة بالتامين الاجتماعى على العاملين المدنيين .* 
*وهناك قانون خامس خاص بالتامين على افراد القوات المسلحة ( القانون رقم 90 لسنة 1975 ) ،* 
*وبهذه القوانين الخمسة تتكون مظلة التامين الاجتماعى حيث تمتد التغطية التامينية لكل مواطن على ارض مصر ، ولذلك سميت بمظلة التامين الاجتماعى .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة* 

*س : ما هى الفئات التى يغطيها القانون الخاص بالتامين على العاملين لحساب الغير ؟*
*ج: يغطى قانون التامين الاجتماعى الخاص بالتامين على العاملين لحساب الغير الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 الفئات الاتية :*  
** الفئة الاولى : العاملون بالجهاز الادارى للدولة والهيئات العامة والمؤسسات العامة* 
** الفئة الثانية : العاملون بالوحدات الاقتصادية التابعة لاى من الجهات المشار اليها وغيرها من الوحدات الاقتصادية بالقطاع العام وقطاع الاعمال العام* 
** الفئة الثالثة : وهم العاملون الخاضعون لاحكام قانون العمل الذين تتوافر فيهم الشروط الاتية :* 
*1ـ ان يكون سن المؤمن عليه 18 سنة فأكثر .* 

*2ـ ان تكون علاقة العمل التى تربط المؤمن عليه بصاحب العمل علاقة منتظمة ويقصد بالعلاقة المنتظمة ان يكون العمل الذى يزاوله العامل يدخل بطبيعته فيما يزاوله صاحب العمل من نشاط ، أو كان هذا العمل يستغرق ستة اشهر على الاقل .* 
*يضاف الى ذلك الاجانب ، ويشترط لخضوع الاجانب لنظام التامين الاجتماعى بالنسبة للعاملين لحساب الغير .* 
*ـ أولا : الا تقل مدة العقد عن سنة .*  
*ـ ثانيا : ان توجد اتفاقية للمعاملة بالمثل بين دولة هذا الاجنبى ومصر* 
*تلكم هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الخاص بالعاملين لحساب الغير الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

معلومات تأمينية عامة 

*س : ما موقف العمالة التى يقل سنها عن 18 سنة فى القطاع الخاص من نظام التامين الاجتماعى بالنسبة للعاملين لحساب الغير ؟*
*ج : تسرى احكام تامين اصابات العمل فى شأن :* 
*· أولا : العاملين الذين تقل اعمارهم عن 18 سنة .* 
*· ثانيا : المتدرجين ويقصد بالعامل المتدرج كل من يتعاقد مع صاحب العمل على تعلم مهنة او صناعة ، ويجب ان يكون عقد العمل للمتدرج بالكتابة وتحدد فيه مدة تعلم المهنة ومراحلها المتتابعة والاجر بصورة متدرجة فى كل مرحلة من مراحل التعليم ، على الا يقل فى المرحلة الاخيرة عن الحد الادنى للاجور لفئة العمال للمهنة التى يتدرج فيها .* 
*· ثالثا : التلاميذ الصناعيين .* 
*· رابعا : الطلاب المشتغلين فى مشروعات التشغيل الصيفى .* 
*· خامسا: المكلفين بالخدمة العامة وفقا للقانون رقم 76 لسنة 1973 فى شأن الخدمة العامة للشباب الذى انهى المراحل التعليمية .* 
*هذه الفئات الخمس تخضع لتامين إصابات العمل وإذا كانت لا تتقاضى إجرا فإنها أيضا تخضع لهذا التامين دون أداء أى اشتراكات وتتحمل التامينات الاجتماعية التعويض فى حالة تحقق الخطر الخاص بالإصابة ، سواء كان ذلك فى شكل العلاج والرعاية الطبية أو فى شكل المعاش فى حالة حدوث العجز الكامل او الوفاة - لا قدر الله .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة* 
*س : ما هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الخاص بالعاملين لحساب انفسهم ؟*
*ج:* 
*يخضع لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الخاص بالعاملين لحساب انفسهم الصادر بالقانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 الفئات الاتية :ـ* 
*1 - الافراد الذين يزاولون لحساب انفسهم نشاطا تجاريا او صناعيا او زراعيا والحرفيون وغيرهم ممن يؤدون خدمات لحساب انفسهم .* 
*2 - الشركاء المتضامنون فى شركات الاشخاص .* 
*3 - المشتغلون بالمهن الحرة كالمحاسب و الطبيب والمهندس .. الخ .* 
*4 - الاعضاء المنتجون فى الجمعيات التعاونية الانتاجية الذين يشتغلون لحساب انفسهم .* 
*5 - مالكو الاراضى الزراعية التى تبلغ مساحتها عشرة افدنة فأكثر .* 
*6 - حائزو الاراضى الزراعية التى تبلغ مساحتها عشرة افدنة فأكثر .* 
*7 - ملاك العقارات المبنية الذين يبلغ نصيب كل منهم 250 جنيها فأكثر سنويا من قيمتها الايجارية المتخذة اساسا لربط الضريبة العقارية .* 
*8 - اصحاب وسائل النقل الالية للاشخاص والبضائع .* 
*9 - المأذونون الشرعيون والموثقون المنتدبون من غير الرهبان .* 
*10- الادباء والفنانون .* 
*11- العمد والمشايخ .* 
*12- المرشدون والادلاء السياحيون .* 
*13- الوكلاء التجاريون .* 
*14- القساوسة والشمامسة المكرسون .* 
*15- الشركاء المتضامنون فى شركات التوصية البسيطة والتوصية بالاسهم .* 
*16- اعضاء مجالس الادارة والاعضاء المنتدبون فى الشركات المساهمة بالقطاع الخاص .* 
*17- المديرون فى الشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة .* 

*18- أصحاب الصناعات المنزلية والبيئية والريفية والأسرية ، وذلك اذا كان المنتفع يستخدم عاملا أو اكثر .* 
*19- أصحاب المراكب الشراعية فى قطاعات الصيد والنقل النهرى والبحرى ، وذلك إذا كان المنتفع يستخدم عاملا أو اكثر .* 
*20- صغار المشتغلين لحساب أنفسهم إذا كان المنتفع :* 
*أ – يستخدم عاملا أو اكثر.* 
*ب – أو كان يباشر العمل فى محل عمل ثابت له سجل تجارى أو تتوافر فى شأنه شروط القيد فى السجل التجارى ، أو يكون محل النشاط خاضعا لنظام الترخيص من جانب اى من الاجهزة المعنية* 
*21- ورثة أصحاب الأعمال فى المنشأة الفردية إذا توافرت إحدى الحالات الآتية بالإضافة إلى شروط الانتفاع الأخرى .* 
*أ – إذا كانت المنشأة فى تاريخ وفاة المورث يعمل بها أكثر من عامل.* 
*ب – إذا كان نصيب الوارث من الدخل السنوى للمنشأة المتخذ أساسا لربط الضريبه لا يقل عن فئة الحد الادنى لدخل الاشتراك السنوى الوارد بالجدول رقم (1) المرفق بالقانون فى تاريخ وفاة المورث .* 
*ج – متولى الإدارة فى جميع الاحوال .* 
*هذه الفئات هى التى تخضع لقانون التامين الاجتماعى للعاملين لحساب انفسهم الصادر بالقانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة* 
*س : ما هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التامين الاجتماعى على العاملين المصريين بالخارج ؟*
*ج : يخضع لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الخاص بالعاملين المصريين بالخارج الصادر بالقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1978 الفئات الاتية :ـ* 
*1 - العاملون المرتبطون بعقود عمل شخصية فى الخارج .* 
*2 - العاملون لحساب أنفسهم فى الخارج .* 
*بمعنى أن يخضع لهذا القانون العامل المصرى بالخارج سواء كان يعمل لحساب الغير أو كان يعمل لحساب نفسه .* 
*3 - يخضع لقانون التامين الاجتماعى على العاملين المصريين بالخارج العاملون بوحدات المنظمات الدولية والاقليمية داخل جمهورية مصر العربية باعتبار أن هذه الجهات لا تخضع لقانون التامين الاجتماعى العام ، وبالتالى فمن يعمل فى هذه الجهات يخضع للقانون الخاص بالعاملين المصريين بالخارج .* 
*4 - المهاجرون من الفئات المشار اليها المحتفظ لهم بالجنسية المصرية بمعنى أنه طالما كان الشخص محتفظا له بالجنسية المصرية فإنه يخضعلهذا القانون الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعى على العاملين المصريين بالخارج .* 
*5 - يضاف إلى ذلك فئة البحارة طالما كان هؤلاء البحارة يعملون على سفن أجنبية ترفع علم دولة أجنبية ، فإنهم يكونون من الخاضعين لقانون التامين الاجتماعى على المصريين العاملين بالخارج .* 
*تلكم هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التأمين الاجتماعى على العاملين المصريين بالخارج وفقا للقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1978 .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة*

*س : ما هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الشامل ؟*
*ج : يخضع لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الشامل الصادر بالقانون رقم 112 لسنة 1980 جميع قوى الشعب العاملة التى لم تخضع لاى من القوانين السابق بيانها وتتمثل هذه الفئات فى :ـ* 
*1 - العاملون المؤقتون بالزراعة سواء فى الحقول والحدائق والبساتين ، أو فى مشروعات تربية الماشية أو الحيوانات الصغيرة او الدواجن او المناحل او فى اراضى الاستصلاح والاستزراع .* 
*2 – حائزو الأراضى الزراعية الذين تقل مساحة حيازتهم عن عشرة أفدنة سواء كانوا ملاكا أو مستأجرين بالأجرة أو بالمزارعة .* 
*3 – ملاك الأراضى الزراعية غير الحائزين لها ممن تقل ملكيتهم عن عشرة أفدنة .* 
*4 - ملاك المبانى الذين يقل نصيب كل مالك فى ريعها عن 250 جنيها سنويا .* 
*5 - يخضع ايضا لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الشامل ، العاملون فى الصيد لدى أصحاب الأعمال فى القطاع الخاص .* 
*6 - عمال التراحيل .* 
*7 - صغار المشتغلين لحساب أنفسهم كالباعة الجائلين ومنادى السيارات وموزعى الصحف وماسحى الأحذية المتجولين وغيرهم من الفئات المماثلة والحرفيين متى توافرت فى شأنهم الشروط الاتية :* 
*ـ عدم استخدام عمال .* 
*ـ عدم ممارسة النشاط فى محل عمل ثابت له سجل تجارى .* 
*8 - يخضع أيضا لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الشامل المشتغلون داخل المنازل الخاصة الذين يتوافر في شأنهم الشرطان التاليان .* 
*ـ أن يكون محل مزاولة العمل داخل منزل معد للسكن الخاص .* 
*ـ أن يكون العمل الذى يمارسه يدويا لقضاء حاجات شخصية للمخدوم أو ذويه .* 
*9 - يخضع أيضا لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الشامل أصحاب المراكب الشراعية فى قطاعات الصيد والنقل النهرى والبحرى .* 
*10- المتدرجون بمراكز التدريب المهنى لمرض الجذام .* 
*11- المرتلون والقيمة وغيرهم من خدام الكنيسة غير الخاضعين لقانون التامين الاجتماعى على أصحاب الأعمال .* 
*12- الناقهين من مرضى الدرن الملحقين بمراكز التدريب التابعة للجمعيات المختلفة لمكافحة التدرن .* 
*13- الرائدات الريفيات .* 
*14- الرائدات الحضريات .* 
*15- محفظى وقراء القرأن الكريم من الدرجة الثانية .* 
*16- ورثة أصحاب الأعمال فى المنشآت الفردية الذين لا تسرى فى شأنهم أحكام قانون التأمين الاجتماعى الصادر بالقانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 .* 
*17 – أصحاب الصناعات المنزلية والبيئية والريفية والأسرية .* 
*تلكم هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التامين الاجتماعى الشامل أو مايطلق عليهم العمالة غير المنتظمة .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة* 
*س : ما هى الفئات الخاضعة لقانون التامين والمعاشات للقوات المسلحة ؟*
*ج : يخضع لقانون التامين والمعاشات للقوات المسلحة الصادر بالقانون رقم 90 لسنة 1975 الفئات الاتية :ـ* 
*1 - الضباط العاملون وضباط الشرف بالقوات المسلحة .* 
*2 - ضباط الصف والجنود المتطوعون ومجددو الخدمة ذوو الرواتب العالية بالقوات المسلحة .* 
*3 - كما يخضع أيضا لقانون التامين والمعاشات للقوات المسلحة ضباط الصف والجنود المجندون بالقوات المسلحة أو بوحدات الأعمال الوطنية ومن فى حكمهم .* 
*4 – الضباط وضباط الصف والجنود الاحتياط المستدعون للقوات المسلحة* 
*5 – المكلفون بخدمة القوات المسلحة .* 
*6 - العاملون المدنيون بالقوات المسلحة .* 
*تلكم هى الفئات الست المخاطبة بأحكام قانون التامين والمعاشات للقوات المسلحة الصادر بالقانون رقم 90 لسنة 1975 .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة*

*س : ما هو المقصود بالمعاشات الاستثنائية وما هى الفئات المنتفعة بهذا النظام ؟**ج : يقصد بالمعاشات الاستثنائية الصادر بها القانون رقم 71 لسنة 1964 اما منح معاش استثنائى لشخص ما لم يسبق له الحصول على معاش او تحسين معاش شخص ما سبق له الحصول على معاش . وبالتالى فأن الفئات المستفيدة من قانون المعاشات الاستثنائية تتمثل فى :ـ* 
*1 - العمال المدنيين أو أسر من توفوا منهم الذين انتهت خدمتهم فى :ـ* 
*أ ـ الجهاز الادارى للدولة أو الهيئات العامة أو المؤسسات العامة* 
*ب ـ الوحدات الاقتصادية التابعة لها والمقصود بها شركات القطاع العام وقطاع الأعمال العام .* 
*2 - من أدوا خدمات جليلة للبلاد أو أسر من توفوا منهم .* 
*3 - أسر من توفوا فى حادث يعتبر من قبيل الكوارث العامة .* 
*هذه هى الفئات الثلاث المخاطبة بنظام المعاشات الاستثنائية الصادرة بالقانون رقم 71 لسنة 1964 والذى يهدف إما :* 
*1 - منح معاش استثنائى لمن لم يتوافر بشأنه شروط استحقاق معاش وفقا لأى من القوانين السابق بيانها* 
*2 - أو زيادة المعاش المستحق لمواجهة بعض الحالات الاجتماعية أو المرضية .* 
*وذلك بصفة استثنائية .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة*

*س : ما هو معاش السادات وما هى الفئات المنتفعة بهذا المعاش ؟ 
ج : بعد ما امتدت مظلة التامين الاجتماعى لتشمل كل من بلغ سن العمل سواء كان عاملا لحساب الغير او عاملا لحساب نفسه سواء كان ذلك فى الداخل او فى الخارج وايا كان نوع العمل الذى يمارسه من خلال قوانين التامين الاجتماعى المدنية الاربعة السابق بيانها او من خلال قانون التامين والمعاشات للقوات المسلحة ونظرا لان مجموعة هذه القوانين قد اكتملت فى صورتها النهائية عام 1980 ، ونظرا لان هذه القوانين يخضع لها من تتوافر فيهم شروط الخضوع من حيث السن ، وبالتالى فقد لوحظ وجود بعض فئات العاملين ممن لم يستفيدوا من هذه القوانين إما : 
- بلوغ سن 65 سنة قبل 1/7/1980 . 
- او العجز الكامل قبل 1/7/1980 . 
- او الوفاة قبل 1/7/1980 . 
- وقد حدد تاريخ 1/7/1980 باعتبار ان هذا هو التاريخ الذى صدر فيه القانون الخاص بالعمالة غير المنتظمة او ما يطلق عليه قانون التامين الشامل ، وبالتالى كانت قد اكتملت بصدور هذا القانون مظلة التامين الاجتماعى . 
اذا الحالات المستفيدة من معاش السادات هى الحالات التى لم تلحق بقطار التامين الاجتماعى او لم تستفد من نظام التامين الاجتماعى من خلال قوانينه المختلفة والتى تنحصر فى الفئات التالية : 
· من بلغ سن 65 سنة قبل 1/7/1980 . 
· من ثبت عجزه الكامل قبل 1/7/1980 . 
· من توفى قبل 1/7/1980 . 
كل هذه الفئات هى المنتفعة بمعاش السادات وبهذا المعاش اصبح كل مواطن له الحق فى المعاش ، إما من خلال قوانين التامين الاجتماعى السابق بيانها أو من خلال معاش السادات .
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة*

*س : ما هو مدلول عبارة مظلة التامين الاجتماعى ؟**ج : بعدما استعرضنا مجموعة قوانين التامين الاجتماعى التى تتكون منها مظلة التامين الاجتماعى والتى اتضح لنا منها انه لا يوجد مواطن إلا وقد شملته هذه المظلة لأنها امتدت إلى كل من يعمل لحساب الغير أو من يعمل لحساب نفسه سواء كان يعمل فى الداخل أو الخارج وسواء كان من العاملين عمالة منتظمة أو عمالة غير منتظمة ، وسواء كان لم يلحق بقطار التامين الاجتماعى وقرر له معاش السادات ، وسواء كان من افراد القوات المسلحة ، وسواء كان لم يستفد من نظام التامين الاجتماعى وقرر له معاش استثنائى .* 
*ـ من خلال مجموعة هذه القوانين نصل إلى نتيجة وهى أن كل مواطن على أرض مصر حاليا قد استفاد من نظام التامين الاجتماعى إما بشكل مباشر وذلك بالنسبة للمؤمن عليه أو صاحب المعاش ، وإما بشكل غير مباشر وذلك يتمثل فى المستفيدين عن المؤمن عليه أو صاحب المعاش المتمثلين فى المستحقين فى المعاش عنه وهم : ( الأرملة ـ الأرمل ـ المطلقة ـ الابن ـ البنت ـ الوالد ـ الوالدة ـ الاخ ـ الأخت ) كل هذه الفئات تستفيد عن المؤمن عليه او صاحب المعاش ، وبالتالى نجد هذه المظلة قد امتدت إما بشكل مباشر أو بشكل غير مباشر إلى كل مواطن على أرض مصر وبالتالى يمكن لنا ونحن مطمئنون تماما أن نذكر أن مدلول مظلة التامين الاجتماعى قد تحقق بالفعل .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة* 
*س : كيف يتم الاستفادة من مظلة التامين الاجتماعى استفادة كاملة ؟*
*ج : لا شك أن مظلة التامين الاجتماعى قد امتدت تشريعيا إلى كل مواطن على ارض مصر كما سبق ان اوضحنا ، سواء كان ذلك بشكل مباشر أو بشكل غير مباشر و حتى يمكن ان تتم الاستفادة الكاملة من هذه المظلة لابد أن تتعاون جميع الأطراف المعنية فى تحقيق ذلك ونذكر فى هذا المجال وبصفة أساسية* 
*1 - المؤمن عليه أو بمعنى آخر العامل أو صاحب العمل المخاطب بإى من هذه القوانين عليه ان يبادر فى الاشتراك فى نظام التامين الاجتماعى وأن يكون الاشتراك بالأجر الحقيقى حتى يضمن الاستفادة الكاملة من هذا النظام .* 
*إذا المسئولية تقع وبصفة أساسية بداية على المؤمن عليه .* 
*2 - ثم على صاحب العمل فعليه ألا يتهرب من نظام التامين الاجتماعى حتى لا يضار العامل أو أسرته نتيجة هذا التهرب .* 
*3 - أيضا على هيئة التامين الاجتماعى من خلال مفتشيها الذين ينتشرون على مستوى الجمهورية التحقق من التامين على كل عامل وعلى كل صاحب عمل ، بمعنى اخر جدية التامين .* 
*4 - ايضا على جميع الاجهزة الحكومية التى تتعامل مع الافراد عليها ان تعلق تعاملها معهم على تقديم ما يفيد الاشتراك فى نظام التامين الاجتماعى .* 
*جميع هذه الاطراف يؤدى تعاونها معا الى تحقيق التغطية التامينية الفعلية لكل مواطن على ارض مصر سواء كان ذلك بشكل مباشر او بشكل غير مباشر* 
*5 – أيضا لا شك ان التنظيمات النقابية لها دور هام فى هذا المجال من حيث التوعية ومتابعة التأمين على جميع العاملين من خلال اللجان النقابية* 
*6 -ايضا لا يفوتنى ان انبه فى النهاية الى ان هناك مسئولا آخر عن توصيل التامين الاجتماعى عن كل فرد ، وهى الزوجة الموجودة فى المنزل ، عليها أيضا أن تتاكد من التامين على زوجها وتعرف مكان عمله ورقمه التامينى والأجر المؤمن به .. إلخ حتى يكون الجميع متعاونين فى مد مظلة التامين الاجتماعى على كل مواطن ، وحتى تتحقق الاستفادة الكاملة من هذا النظام .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات تأمينية عامة*

*س : ما هى الجهات القائمة على تنفيذ نظام التامين الاجتماعى والمعاشات ؟*
*ج : ـ يقوم على تنفيذ نظام التامين الاجتماعى فى القطاع المدني الهيئة القومية للتامين الاجتماعى وذلك من خلال صندوقى التامين الاجتماعى الأول الخاص بالعاملين بالحكومة والصندوق الآخر الخاص بالعاملين فى قطاع الاعمال العام والخاص وأصحاب الأعمال فى القطاع الخاص ، ونظام التامين الاجتماعى الشامل والعاملين المصريين بالخارج . 
إذا يتم تنفيذ نظام التأمين الاجتماعى فى القطاع المدنى من خلال الهيئة القومية للتامين الاجتماعى : 
ـ الصندوق الأول الخاص بالعاملين بالحكومة والمركز الرئيسى الخاص به فى ميدان لاظوغلى . 
ـ الصندوق الآخر الخاص بالعاملين بقطاع الأعمال العام والخاص ومركزه الرئيسى فى 3 ش الالفى . 
- يضاف إلى ذلك إدارة التامين والمعاشات للقوات المسلحة التى تقوم بتنفيذ قانون التامين والمعاشات لأفراد القوات المسلحة 
- وجدير بالذكر أن الهيئة القومية للتامين الاجتماعى تقدم خدماتها من خلال مكاتبها المنتشرة على مستوى الجمهورية ، حيث يوجد فى كل قسم شرطة مكتب خاص بالتامينات الاجتماعية ويضاف إلى ذلك أن على رأس هذه المكاتب على مستوى كل محافظة توجد منطقة للاشراف على تشغيل هذه المكاتب ، ثم ياتى بعد ذلك دور المركز الرئيسى لكل من صندوقى التامين الاجتماعى الأول الخاص بالعاملين بالحكومة ، والثانى الخاص بالعاملين بالقطاع العام والخاص وأصحاب اعمال ومن فى حكمهم فى الاشراف والمتابعة فى تنفيذ قوانين التامين الاجتماعى .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اجراءات الاشتراك والنماذج المطلوبة*


*س1 ـ ماهو الاجراء الخاص باشتراك المنشأة لدى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص ؟*
*ج ـ بالنسبة لصاحب العمل عندما يبدأ نشاطه عليه اخطار مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص الذى يقع فى نطاقه محل نشاطه وهذا الاخطار يتم بموجب نموذج استمارة رقم 2 هذه الاستمارة تسمى استمارة طلب اشتراك وهى متوافرة فى مكاتب التامينات الاجتماعية وهذه الاستمارة يبين فيها ( عنوان صاحب المنشأة ـ اسم المنشأة ـ البيانات الخاصة بالعاملين فى المنشأة فى تاريخ بداية النشاط ) ويرفق بهذا النموذج (استمارة رقم 2 التى تقدم لمكتب التامينات الاجتماعية ) المستند الذى يثبت بداية النشاط مثل ( السجل التجارى ـ عقد الشركة ـ الترخيص بمزاولة المهنة ) بالنسبة مثلا لاصحاب المهن الحرة كالاطباء أو المحاسبين أو المهندسين أوعقد الايجار مثلا أو الرخصة الصادرة من الإدارة المحلية لممارسة نشاط معين أو أى من المستندات التى تفيد بداية المنشأة لنشاطها ، ويرفق هذا المستند مع نموذج الاستمارة رقم 2 الذى يمثل طلب الاشتراك الذى تم ايضاحه سابقا ويتم تقديم النموذج و المستند لمكتب التامينات ، ويتم من خلال مكتب التامينات تحرير نموذج توقيع لصاحب العمل أو من ينوب عنه ، بحيث ان اى مستندات تقدم منه يتم مطابقة التوقيع الذى يرد بها على هذا النموذج ، ويتم تحديد رقم تامينى للمنشأة والذى يتم على أساسه بعد ذلك استمرارية تعاملها مع مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص .*
*تلكم هى إجراءات الاشتراك المتعلقة بالمنشأة لدى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اجراءات الاشتراك والنماذج المطلوبة*


*س2ـ ماهى اجراءات الاشتراك عن المؤمن عليه الخاضع للقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 فى القطاع الخاص؟**ج ـ بالنسبة للعاملين بالقطاع الخاص على صاحب العمل عند الحاق احد العاملين لديه تحرير نموذج يسمى الاستمارة رقم 1 وهذه الاستمارة موجودة بمكاتب التامينات ويتم تحرير هذه الاستمارة من اصل وصورتين ، ويستوفى هذا النموذج المتضمن جزءا خاصا ببيانات المنشأة وجزءا خاصا بيانات العامل الذى يلتحق لديه وتاريخ التحاقه والأجر الذى يلتحق به ( الأجر الأساسى والمتغير) هذه الاستمارة يرفق بها إذا لم يكن قد سبق تحديد رقم تامينى للعامل مستند الميلاد الدال على تاريخ الميلاد او صورة منه حتى يمكن تحديد رقم تامينى للعامل ، ويتم تسليم هذه الاستمارة إلى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص الذى تقع فى دائرته المنشأة خلال أسبوع من تاريخ التحاق العامل لدى صاحب العمل ويحتفظ بأصل الاستمارة لدى مكتب التامينات ويسلم صاحب العمل صورتين من هذه الاستمارة ( صورة يحتفظ بها صاحب العمل وصورة تسلم للعامل ) حتى يكون لدى كل منهم المستند الدال على الاشتراك فى التامينات الاجتماعية . 
تلكم هى اجراءات الاشتراك عن العامل الذى يلتحق بالقطاع الخاص .
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اجراءات الاشتراك والنماذج المطلوبة* 



*س3ـ ما هى اجراءات الاشتراك لصاحب العمل عن نفسه وفقا للقانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعى على أصحاب الأعمال ومن فى حكمهم ؟*
*ج ـ سبق أن أوضحنا إجراءات الاشتراك عن المنشأة وفى نفس الوقت إلى جانب الاشتراك عن المنشأة باعتبارها كيان مستقل يتم أيضا الاشتراك عن صاحب المنشأة وفقا لقانون التامين الاجتماعى رقم 108 لسنة 1976 باعتباره مؤمن عليه .* 
*لذا فعليه أيضا أن يحرر استمارة نموذج رقم 1 وهو نفس النموذج الذى يستخدم بالنسبة للعامل وهذا النموذج تثبت به بيانات المنشأة الخاصة بصاحب العمل وبيانات خاصة بصاحب العمل باعتباره مؤمنا عليه ، وبيان فئة الاشتراك التى اختارها للاشتراك فى القانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 حيث إن صاحب العمل عليه عند بداية الاشتراك أن يختار فئة الاشتراك المناسبة من جدول تبدأ فئات الاشتراك به من 100 جنيه إلى 1000 جنيه ، وعليه ان يبين ذلك فى النموذج الخاص بالاستمارة رقم 1 ويتم تسليم هذه الاستمارة خلال أسبوع من بداية نشاطه ويحتفظ بالأصل لدى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية وتسلم صورة لصاحب العمل باعتباره مؤمنا عليه ، حتى يحتفظ بها لديه وحتى يكون لديه ملف متكامل عن مدد اشتراكه فى نظام التامين الاجتماعى .*
*تلكم هى اجراءات الاشتراك لصاحب العمل عن نفسه وفقا للقانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 الخاص بالتامين الاجتماعى على اصحاب الاعمال ومن فى حكمهم .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اجراءات الاشتراك والنماذج المطلوبة* 

*س4ـ ما هى الاجراءات الواجب اتباعها فى حالة انتهاء خدمة العامل لدى المنشأة فى القطاع الخاص ؟*
*ج ـ سبق ان اوضحنا اجراءات الاشتراك فى البداية بتقديم استمارة نموذج رقم 1 اما فى حالة انتهاء الخدمة يقدم نموذج اخر هذا النموذج هو استمارة رقم 6 فعند انتهاء خدمة العامل على صاحب المنشأة ان يحرر هذا النموذج ( استمارة رقم 6 ) عن العامل الذى انتهت خدمته وهذا النموذج موجود فى مكاتب التامينات الاجتماعية ويحرر من اصل وصورتين وتثبت به بيانات المنشأة وبيانات المؤمن عليه الذى انتهت خدمته وتاريخ انتهاء الخدمة ، ويتم تسليم هذا النموذج إلى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ انتهاء الخدمة ويتم قيده بسجلات مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية ، ويحتفظ بالاصل لدى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية ويسلم صاحب العمل صورتين من هذا النموذج ( حتى يحتفظ بصورة لديه وصورة تسلم للعامل التى انتهت خدمته ) هذه هى الاجراءات المتعلقة بإثبات انتهاء خدمة المؤمن عليه بالقطاع الخاص .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اجراءات الاشتراك والنماذج المطلوبة
*
*س5ـ ما هى الاجراءات الواجب اتباعها فى حالة انتهاء نشاط صاحب العمل المشترك وفقا للقانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 ؟*
*ج ـ عند انتهاء نشاط صاحب العمل عليه ان يتقدم الى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية بنموذج استمارة رقم 6 شأنه شأن العامل الذى انتهت خدمته ويتم تحرير هذا النموذج بالبيانات الخاصة بالمنشأة والبيانات الخاصة بصاحب العمل باعتباره مؤمنا عليه وتاريخ انتهاء نشاطه على ان يرفق بهذا النموذج المستند المؤيد لانتهاء النشاط مثل ( انتهاء الترخيص – محو السجل التجارى – حل شركة التضامن ….الخ من المستندات التى تفيد انتهاء النشاط ) لان النشاط له بداية ولا بد من مستند يؤيدها وايضا له نهاية ولابد من مستند يؤيدها .
ويقدم نموذج استمارة رقم 6 والمستند الدال على انتهاء النشاط الى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص ويتم تسجيله بسجلاتها وتسجيله على الحاسب الالى ضمن نظام المعلومات و ايضا يحتفظ باصل الاستمارة رقم 6 الخاصة بالمؤمن عليه صاحب العمل والمستند المؤيد لانتهاء النشاط وتسلم صورة من النموذج بعد التسجيل للمؤمن عليه وفقا للقانون رقم 108 لسنة 1976 للاحتفاظ بها لديه .
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اجراءات الاشتراك والنماذج المطلوبة* 
*س6ـ ما هى الاجراءات الواجب اتباعها فى حالة اى تغيير يطرأ على من لهم حق التوقيع عن المنشأة ؟*
*ج ـ سبق ان اوضحنا انه عند بداية اشتراك المنشأة فى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص ، الإجراءات التى تتم فى هذه الحالة والمتضمن تحرير نموذج توقيع لمن لهم حق التوقيع عن هذه المنشأة وهو قد يكون صاحب العمل نفسه وقد يكون مدير شئون العاملين مثلا او اى شخص اخر يكلفه صاحب العمل نيابة عنه بالتوقيع عنه على المحررات التى تقدم الى مكتب التامينات المختص واى مستند يرد من المنشأة الى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية لابد ان يطابق التوقيع الوارد بالمستند على نموذج التوقيع المحتفظ به فى المكتب المختص ، وبالتالى فان هذا النموذج يمثل اهمية قصوى لانه يعول عليه فى مدى جدية أى مستند يقدم من المنشأة لمكتب الهيئة المختص وبالتالى يجب فور وجود أى تغيير على من له حق التوقيع يجب مباشرة اخطار مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية بنموذج التوقيع الجديد ومن له حق التوقيع فإذا ما كان مثلا الخاتم الخاص بالمنشأة ، قد فقد ويخشى ان يستغل فى تحرير مستندات تقدم الى مكتب التامينات باسم المنشأة فيجب سرعة اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لتغيير التوقيعات وتغيير الأختام او استبدالها* *حتى لا تقع أى مسئولية على المنشأة نتيجة التخلف عن الإخطار او التراخى فى تقديم هذا النموذج الخاص بالإخطار عن التعديل على من له حق التوقيع عن المنشأة .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

اجراءات الاشتراك والنماذج المطلوبة

*س7ـ ما هى الاثار المترتبة على التاخير فى اداء الاشتراكات او فى تقديم المستندات الى مكتب الهيئة المختص ؟*
*ج ـ من المعروف ان نظام التامين الاجتماعى نظام ممول وبالتالى يعتمد فى التمويل على الاشتراكات التى يلتزم بادائها صاحب العمل بالقطاع الخاص وما يلتزم به صاحب العمل فى القطاع الخاص يمثل حصتين :
ـ حصة العامل التى تقتطع من مرتبه 
ـ حصة صاحب العمل التى يؤديها عن العامل او اشتراك صاحب العمل عن نفسه لدى مكتب التامينات . 
ولابد من اداء الاشتراكات فى موعدها المحدد وهو اول الشهر التالى لشهر الاستحقاق وفى حالة التاخير فى اداء الاشتراكات يستحق مبلغ إضافى 1 % عن كل شهر تأخير من تاريخ الاستحقاق حتى نهاية شهر الاداء .
كما يستحق مبلغ إضافى 20 % من قيمة الاشتراك الاخير عن الاجر الاساسى فى حالة التأخير فى تقديم الاستمارة رقم 6 عن كل شهر تأخير من تاريخ انتهاء الخدمة حتى تاريخ تقديم الاستمارة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اجراءات الاشتراك والنماذج المطلوبة*

*س8ـ ما هو المقصود بالـ 1 % التى يتحملها صاحب العمل فى حالة التاخير فى اداء الاشتراكات ؟*
*ج ـ الموعد القانونى لأداء الاشتراكات التى يلتزم بأدائها صاحب العمل إلى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص هو أول الشهر التالى لشهر الاستحقاق بمعنى أن اشتراك شهر يناير مثلا يستحق أول فبراير وبالتالى فإن أى تأخير عن هذا الميعاد يترتب عليه مبلغ إضافى مقداره 1 % شهريا عن كل شهر تأخير أعتبارا من بداية الاستحقاق حتى نهاية شهر الأداء .*
*ويعفى صاحب العمل من اداء المبلغ الإضافى الـ 1 % المشار اليه إذا تم الأداء خلال الـ 15 يوم الأولى من الشهر التالى لشهر الاستحقاق بمعنى أن اشتراك شهر يناير مثلا يستحق فى 1 فبراير فإذا تم الأداء يوم 1 فبراير لا تكون هناك مشكلة ـ إذا تم الاداء يوم 15 فبراير فليست هناك مشكلة ، اما اذا تأخر الاداء عن ذلك بمعنى ان الأداء تم يوم 16 فبراير ففى هذه الحالة يستحق 1 % عن الاشتراك المستحق عن شهر يناير فإذا ما تأخر الى شهر مارس يستحق 2 % ـ وإذا تأخر الى شهر ابريل يستحق 3 % وهكذا وبالتالى فهذا المبلغ الإضافى يمثل 1 % عن كل شهر تأخير ويحسب عدد الشهور من بداية الاستحقاق وهو اليوم التالى لشهر الاستحقاق حتى نهاية شهر الأداء وهذا المبلغ لا يجوز الإعفاء منه لأى سبب من الأسباب ، لأنه يمثل تعويضا لصندوق التامين الاجتماعى عن عدم التزام صاحب العمل بأداء الاشتراكات فى موعدها وبالتالى حرمان صندوق التامين الاجتماعى من ريع استثمار أموال الاشتراكات وبالتالى لا يجوز الإعفاء من هذا المبلغ .*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الله الله الله الله 

ربنا يكرمك يا ابن طيبة 

متابع الموضوع ومش عاوز ادخل علشان مقطعش تسلسل الاجراءات واجاباتك الرائعة 

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك يارب 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله الله الله الله 
> 
> ربنا يكرمك يا ابن طيبة 
> 
> متابع الموضوع ومش عاوز ادخل علشان مقطعش تسلسل الاجراءات واجاباتك الرائعة 
> 
> ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك يارب 
> 
> دمت بكل خير


*ربنا يخليك اخي الحبيب اسكندراني*
*و انت تتداخل في اي وقت*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اجراءات الاشتراك والنماذج المطلوبة*

*س9ـ ما هو الاثر المترتب على التاخير فى تقديم الاستمارة رقم 6 الى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية ؟*
*ج ـ سبق أن أوضحنا أنه عند انتهاء خدمة العامل على صاحب العمل تحرير الاستمارة رقم 6 وتقديمها الى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ انتهاء خدمة العامل وحتى لا يتراخى صاحب العمل فى تقديم الاستمارة رقم 6 فى الموعد المشار اليه فانه وفقا للقانون يتحمل صاحب العمل مبلغ إضافى ( غرامة ) ومقدارها :*
*ـ 20 % من اشتراك الاجر الاساسى عن اخر شهر كان فيه المؤمن عليه بخدمة صاحب العمل .*
*بمعنى انه اذا ما انتهت خدمة عامل لدى صاحب العمل فى شهر 3 مثلا وكان اجره الاساسى فى هذا التاريخ 100 جنيه بمعنى ان الاشتراك الشهرى 100 × 40% = 40 جنيها .*
*ففى هذه الحالة تحسب غرامة مقدارها 20 % من الـ 40 جنيها اى 8 جنيهات عن كل شهر يتاخر فيه صاحب العمل عن تقديم الاستمارة رقم 6 الى مكتب التامينات الاجتماعية المختص .*
*لذلك نهيب باصحاب الاعمال فى القطاع الخاص بضرورة الالتزام بتقديم الاستمارة رقم 6 وغيرها من الاستمارات ( استمارة رقم 1 ـ استمارة رقم 2 ) ويجب تقديم هذه الاستمارات والنماذج فى مواعيدها وكذا أداء الاشتراكات فى مواعيدها حتى لا يتعرضوا الى أية مبالغ إضافية تضاف على المبالغ المستحقة عليهم .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مدد الاشتراك والتمويل* 
*س1ـ ما هى اهمية مدد الاشتراك فى نظام التامين الاجتماعى ؟*
*ج ـ تمثل مدد الاشتراك أهمية كبرى فى نظام التامين الاجتماعى وذلك من ناحيتين .*
*الاهمية الاولى : إنه حتى تستحق الميزة التامينية وبصفة خاصة المعاش فإنة يشترط مدة مؤهلة للاستحقاق ، فالمعاش المبكر مثلا يتطلب مدة اشتراك 20 سنة ومعاش بلوغ سن التقاعد يتطلب مدة اشتراك 10 سنوات وبالتالى فإن توافر هذه المدة ضرورى لاستحقاق المعاش لذلك تتمثل الأهمية الأولى لمدد الاشتراك فى أنها أحد شروط الاستحقاق بمعنى أنه إذا لم يتوافر شرط المدة فإنه لايستحق المعاش .* 
*الاهمية الثانية لمدد الاشتراك أنها تدخل فى تحديد قيمة الميزة التامينية سواء كان ذلك معاش أو تعويض دفعة واحدة أو تعويض مدة زائدة أو المكافاة ، وبالتالى فإن مدة الاشتراك تعتبر أحد عناصر حساب الحقوق التامينية .*
*وكلما كانت المدة أكبر كان الحق أكبر والعكس صحيح وبالتالى يمكن تلخيص أهمية مدد الاشتراك فى نظام التامين الاجتماعى فى نقطتين اساسيتين :* 
*- الأولى أنها أحد شروط الاستحقاق وبدونها لا يستحق المعاش أو الميزة التامينية .* 
*- الثانية أنها أحد عناصر الحساب بمعنى أن قيمتها تؤثر فى تحديد قيمة الحق التامينى .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مدد الاشتراك والتمويل

*

*س2 ـ ما هي نسب الاشتراك في القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ؟

**
**ج ـ تنقسم نسب الاشتراك في قانون التأمين الاجتماعي رقم 79 لسنة 75 إلي حصتين : 
حصة تتحملها المنشأة والحصة الأخري يتحملها المؤمن عليه وذلك بالنسبة لكل نوع من أنواع التأمين الاجتماعي المختلقة ، فبالنسبة لتأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة ( المعاش ) تتحمل المنشأة 15 % من قيمة الأجر ويتحمل المؤمن عليه 10% من قيمة الأجر .
وبالنسبة لنظام تأمين اصابات العمل : تتحمل المنشأة في الحكومة 1% وفي القطاع العام 2% وفي القطاع الخاص 3% 
وبالنسية لتأمين المرض : في الحكومة والقطاع العام تتحمل المنشأة 3% وفي القطاع الخاص تتحمل 4% وبالنسبة للمؤمن عليه 1% فى جميع القطاعات .
وفي تأمين البطالة : لايوجد تأمين البطالة في الحكومة وبالنسبة للقطاع العام والقطاع الخاص تتحمل المنشأة 2% . 
وبذلك تكون اجمالي نسبة الاشتراك عن الاجر المتغير بالنسبة للمنشأة في الحكومة 19% وفي القطاع العام 22% وفي القطاع الخاص 24% وبالنسبة للمؤمن عليه 11% هذا عن الاجر المتغير .
يضاف الي ذلك بالنسبة للأجر الاساسي :
اشتراك المكافأة حيث تتحمل المنشأة 2% ويتحمل المؤمن عليه 3% وبذلك تكون إجمالي نسبة الاشتراك عن الاجر الاساسي في الحكومة 21% وفي القطاع العام 24% ـ وفي القطاع الخاص 26% وبالنسبة للمؤمن عليه 14% .
**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مدد الاشتراك والتمويل* 

*س3 ـ ما هو سبب الخلاف في حصة المنشأة في تأمين اصابات العمل بين القطاعات المختلفة ؟*
*ج ـ سبق أن ذكرنا أن حصة المنشأة في تأمين اصابات العمل في الحكومة 1% وفي القطاع العام 2% وفي القطاع الخاص 3% وذلك لأن تأمين اصابات العمل يقدم ثلاثة أنوع رئيسية من الحقوق : ـ*
*ـ الحق الأول : العلاج والرعاية الطبية بكافة مشتملاتها .* 
*ـ الحق الثانى : تعويض الاجر ومصاريف الانتقال طوال مدة تخلف المؤمن عليه عن العمل بسب الاصابة .*
*ـ الحق الثالث : المعاش أو تعويض الدفعة الواحدة إذا تخلف عن الاصابة عجز أو حدثت وفاة .*
*هذه الحقوق الثلاثه تخص كل منها نسبة 1% من اشتراك إصابة العمل ، وعلي ذلك فإن صاحب العمل في القطاع الخاص يسدد نسبة اشتراك 3% في هذا التأمين ليصبح نظام التأمين الاجتماعي مسئولا عن تقديم كافة المزايا المشار اليها للمؤمن عليه في حالة تعرضة للإصابة ، أما في القطاع العام فحيث إن المنشأة تلتزم بتعويض الاجر ومصاريف الانتقال للعاملين بها الذين يتعرضون لإصابات العمل ، لذلك فإن نسبة الاشتراك المؤداة 2% بهذا التأمين بالنسبة للقطاع العام ، إنما تغطي فقط ميزتي العلاج والرعاية الطبية والمعاش وتعويض الدفعة الواحدة وايضا بالنسبة للمنشأت الحكومية تتحمل المنشأت الحكومية بتعويض الاجر ومصاريف الانتقال للعاملين بها الذين يتعرضون لاصابة العمل ، لذلك ولانخفاض معدل حالات الاصابة بين العاملين بالمنشآت الحكومية ، فأن ما تؤدية من نسبة اشتراك 1% في تأمين اصابات العمل يغطي ميزتي العلاج والرعاية الطبية ، والمعاش وتعويض الدفعة الواحدة لكل من هاتين الميزتين ( 0.5 % لكل من هاتين الميزتين ) .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مدد الاشتراك والتمويل



س4ـ ماهو سبب الخلاف في حصة المنشأة في تأمين المرض بين القطاعات المختلقة ؟
ج ـ يغطي تأمين المرض ميزتين اساسيتين :
الاولي : العلاج والرعاية الطبية .
الثانية : تعويض الاجر ومصاريف الانتقال الذي يستحق للمؤمن عليه طوال تعطله عن العمل بسبب المرض .
يخص الميزة الأولي (العلاج والرعاية الطبية ) بنسبة 3% يتحملها صاحب العمل والميزة الثانية بنسبة 1% يتحملها صاحب العمل والاجمالي 4% حيث يسدد صاحب العمل في منشآت القطاع الخاص 4% نسبة اشتراك تأمين المرض وبالتالي يكون نظام التأمين الاجتماعي مسئولا عن تقديم الميزتين المشار اليهما للمؤمن عليه في القطاع الخاص في حالة تعرضه للمرض ، وهما ميزتي العلاج والرعاية الطبية ، تعويض الاجر ومصاريف الانتقال ، أما بالنسبة للمنشآت الحكومية ومنشآت القطاع العام فنظرا لأن المنشأة في هذين القطاعين تلتزم بتعويض الأجر ومصاريف الانتقال للعاملين بهما الذين يتعرضون للمرض ، وبالتالي فإن التأمينات الاجتماعية مسئولة فقط عن تقديم الرعاية الطبية وبالتالي تتحمل المنشآت في الحكومة والقطاع العام 3% فقط في تأمين المرض.
ذلكم هو سبب الخلاف في نسب اشتراك تأمين المرض التى تتحملها المنشأة في القطاع العام والحكومة عما تتحمله المنشأة في القطاع الخاص .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مدد الاشتراك والتمويل

س5 ـ ما هي الاسثناءات في مجال تأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة ؟
ج ـ الاصل فى تأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة ان يقف الانتفاع به إذا تجاوزت سن المؤمن عليه الستين ذلك هو الأصل ، أما الاستثناءات علي ذلك فأنه يمتد تأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة إلي المؤمن عليه الذي تجاوز سن الستين في الحالات الاتية : 
الحالة الأولي : من مدت خدمته بقرار من السلطة المختصة من المؤمن عليهم بكل من القطاع الحكومى والقطاع العام وقطاع الاعمال العام .
الحالة الثانية :المؤمن عليه الذي يشغل منصب وزير أو نائب وزير .
الحالة الثالثة :حالة المؤمن عليه الذي بلغ سن الستين ولم يكن قد استكمل المدة الموجبة لاستحقاق معاش الشيخوخة (120 شهرا) وذلك إذا كانت مدة اشتراكه في التأمين مستبعدا منها المدة المشتراة التى أدي تكلفتها بالكامل لاتعطي الحق في المعاش حيث يكون له الحق في الاستمرار في العمل أو الالتحاق بعمل جديد حتى تاريخ استكمال مدة 10 سنوات اشتراك في التأمين .
والحالة الرابعة : حالة المؤمن عليه في الحكومة أو القطاع العام الذين يكون سن تقاعدهم أكبر من سن الستين .
**
*

----------


## سابرينا

*منشأة فردية راس مالها 100000 جنيه عايزه تفتح ملف تأمينى ياترى مبلغ التأمين كاموازاى بيتم تحديد طبقا راس المال ولا عدد العمالة المؤمن عليها 
وممكن اعرف تأمينات النزهة فين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *منشأة فردية راس مالها 100000 جنيه عايزه تفتح ملف تأمينى ياترى مبلغ التأمين كاموازاى بيتم تحديد طبقا راس المال ولا عدد العمالة المؤمن عليها* 
> *وممكن اعرف تأمينات النزهة فين*


*اهلا سابرينا*
*يتم فتح الملف التاميني لاي منشاة بصورة من السجل التجاري و كذلك صورة من البطاقة الضريبة و التامين علي صاحب المنشاة نفسها و مليء نموذج التوقيع للشخص الذي له الحق في التوقيع علي استمارات 1،2،6 حتي يتم العمل به مستقبلا*

*و التامينات ليس لها علاقة براس مال المنشاة و انما بعدد العمالة الموجودة و المبالغ الاساسية و المتغيرة التي قام صاحب العمل بوضعها في استمارة 1 للعاملين المؤمن عليهم طرفه او حسب اخر استمارة 2* 

*و يتم جمع مرتبات العاملين الاساسية و لتكن مثلا 1000 جنيه يحسب عليها 40% تامينات تكون نسبة العامل فيها 14% و صاحب العمل 26% هذا بالنسبة للاجور الاساسية اما للاجور المتغيرة يحسب عليها 35% تامينات نسبة العامل فيها هي 11% و نسبة صاحب العمل هي 34%* 
*اما صاحب العمل المؤمن عليه لفتح ملف تاميني فانه يتم خصم 15% من هذا المبلغ فلو كان صاحب العمل قد اومن عليه بمبلغ 500 جنيه فان المبالغ المستحقة عليه شهريا هي  500*15% = 75 جنيه شهريا* 
*ساعات و اتيك بعنوان تامينات النزهة*

*تحياتي*
**

----------


## سابرينا

عنوان تأمينات النزهة :-92 ش عبد العزيز فهمى ميدان سانت فاطيما - مصر الجديدةى

----------

